# Our New 26rs



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Glenn Steers posted yesterday in the "General Discussions" forum regarding the sale of his 26RS -- and I'm the lucky buyer! Our Outback experience began when we saw new Outbacks and other models at a dealer in Ashland, Virginia. Then, we spent a good deal of time visiting various web-sites. Outbackers.com convinced us to get into an Outback! The willingness to help others, the decorum and humor seen here convinced us that "Outbackers" are a special community. Let me also say that Glenn is an outstanding representative of your group. Our negotiations were cordial, and he spent a great deal of time (on my first day ever towing a trailer) tutoring me in the procedures and safety of hitching and towing. The drive home was slow and easy...but I made it home (Fredericksburg VA) OK. Side note: In Washington-Baltimore, the wind turned very gusty that day (1/18/06) -- in fact, the wind knocked out power to 440,000 homes and businesses farther north. So this is my first testament to the Hensley Arrow: that thing really works! I still felt the wind, but it was similar to driving a big, solid truck (no sway at all). Looking forward to meeting some of you at the Mid-Atlantic Rally (May 5-7, Ocean City MD). Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck.







and welcome.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Camper Man!* action

Glad to hear you had such a great experience with our fellow Outbacker, Glenn.
These Outbackers do seem to be a special breed! I for one, am honored to be a part of the group!









Have fun with your new toy, and keep us posted about your adventures.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Bob!

Welcome to Outbackers.com!! Doesn't it feel good to be out of the shadows and stop lurking?









Glenn


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Campere Man,

Congratulations on your new Outback. sunny Glad to hear your first experience with it went well. Post often and good luck.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Outbackers.com convinced us to get into an Outback! The willingness to help others, the decorum and humor seen here convinced us that "Outbackers" are a special community


Camper Man,

You are right there! Welcome to our bunch.

BTW, I'm glad Glennsteer(ed) you our way!

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Camper Man,

Welcome to the site. It is always good to have another easterner to join the site.

Gary


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go Camper Man. Now get yourself a fly rod and you will be a complete human being.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats on the purchase... I know you will love it.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site, good luck with the new trailer, I'm sure Glenn took care of your 26RS, and I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We're newbie Outbackers ourselves, but know you are going to love joining this group!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Moderators, did you remember to delete the topic that listed all Glennsteers problems??

Only kidding









John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome and congrats Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WELCOME!! Enjoy that setup! I'm sure it's been very well taken care of...now, get posting and signed up for some rallies!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Camper Man to the Outback family
And congrats on purchasing your 26RS from Glennsteer
And becoming an official outbacker















Glad to have you 
By the way some of us are talking about hooking up Luray,Va. this summer.

Don action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear you guys worked out a great deal....even better knowing we haven't lost an fellow Outbacker.com member and that we've gained a new one!!!

This brings up an interesting question. How many of us have purchased an Outback from someone on this group?

I know of:

Me (bought Y-Guys)

WACamper sold his to another Outbacker.com memember but can't remember who?

and

Camper Man buying Glennsteers.

Any more out there?


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

camper man

welcome to the forum action and congrats on buying gleensteers 26rs









darrel


----------

